# Expo 2000 - Hannover - 2011



## Derelict-UK (Aug 14, 2011)

Situated in Hannover, Germany is Expo 2000, a Worldwide Fair that would showcase some of the worlds most interesting creations of design in the construction industry.

Something about that year (The Millennium) wasn't a good thing when it comes to building projects, nor the financial gain.

We all know our own fate with the Millennium Dome, that wasn't ever built to it's full potential or on time or for the proposed financial target. 

And here is Expo 2000, they got the contract to build it in 1990, beating Toronto in a bid by only 1 vote.

The building project took place on the old Hannover fair ground. 155 nations did take part, but many pulled out including America in a very late stage, the area for America to build on was left unconstructed.

40,000,000 visitors were expected to come to the event that lasted over 5 months but only 25,210,000(ish) came probably because the costs of the tickets were so high at 69 Deutsche Marks each.

This meant the low numbers and the countries that had not taken part cost the event organisers over $600,000,000 (yes, thats 600 million dollars!!)


*Today*

The year is 2011, over a decade since it's fateful opening. Some buildings are still in use, BMW being the biggest company on site and IKEA have set up a very large warehouse.

Some buildings are left abandoned, Spain is probably the most blandest of buildings, their architect should be shot imo, what was he thinking?!

Holland made an amazing effort, an inside out building, with tree trunks holding a floor up, external staircases, it really throws your brain into a whirl.

Another abandoned building is Lithuania, The Big Banana lol (thats my name for it anyway), this could be reused into quite an amazing house for someone but stands boarded up.

Here is the wiki link for further info. [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Expo_2000"]Wiki Linky[/ame]

We visited at night and during the day.


1. *Holland*

An image of Holland during it's heyday..






Photo Copyright: Jürgen Götzke






2.





3.





4. This level was at some point in the last couple of years was used by a tramp, quite the high life!





5.





6.





On the day visit we met the sites caretaker, he spoke very little English, but made an effort, he was a nice and enthusiastic about the past events, at least someone enjoyed and appreciated the show. He showed us to the top of the building and gave us a good insight of the area around us.

7. This is our friend, his name was Christian...





8.





9.





10.





11.





12. *Denmark*





13.





14.





15. *Spain*





16. *Poland* Poland is actually being reused for another event. Mongolian workers are doing the refit and my Mongolian translation is nil so I don't know what event for.





17. *Czech Republic*





18. *The Big Banana aka Lithuania*





19.





20.





21. *The Pavilion of Hope*





22.





23.





24. *IKEA*





25.







*D-UK*


----------



## Els (Aug 15, 2011)

What could have been quite an interesting set of pictures/report totally ruined by the watermark.


----------



## krela (Aug 15, 2011)

I like this a lot, really interesting place.


----------



## Els (Aug 15, 2011)

Apparently Kraftwerk were paid £100,000 for a 4 second jingle played between presentations. Pick the bones out of that.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks Krela it really was an interesting place




Els said:


> What could have been quite an interesting set of pictures/report totally ruined by the watermark.




Thank you for your comment, Here are some carefully selected words for you:

I don't give a shit.


----------



## Els (Aug 16, 2011)

Derelict-UK said:


> Thank you for your comment, Here are some carefully selected words for you:
> 
> I don't give a shit.



I don't either.


----------



## davidralph (Aug 16, 2011)

Excellent pics, I've always been interested in sites like this. The relics left behind from past Expos and World's Fairs are always brilliant oddities, and these days are almost always on some future industrial estate looking totally out of place! Closer to home I like the former National Garden Festival sites, but there's very little left to see of them now.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Aug 16, 2011)

Els said:


> Given that your perfectly happy to stand on the backs of the people that have put in the hard work I can't say I'm surprised.



Well I hope that isn't anything to do with this thread?

Out of all those places *I* researched 95% of them and asked some mates on 1 of the sites and was given another of the site without even asking for it. I don't see these cropping up on your average 28days report either.

It's not like we simply went across there to do the NSA/Mine stuff (not that I don't like that, we just wanted to do something different).

If this has anything to do with the backlash I got from the boot of 28, then believe what you want, I can perfectly research places to go to on my own. If you think that forum is full of down to earth members, non back stabbing members, then I think you need to seriously take a second look.


Anyway, I hope you will be an adult and refrain from turning this into another hatred thread as we don't need it, now give me a hug


----------



## Derelict-UK (Aug 16, 2011)

davidralph said:


> Excellent pics, I've always been interested in sites like this. The relics left behind from past Expos and World's Fairs are always brilliant oddities, and these days are almost always on some future industrial estate looking totally out of place! Closer to home I like the former National Garden Festival sites, but there's very little left to see of them now.



I pretty much foresee the Olympic 2012 village being mostly abandoned by 2015, I very much doubt most of it will still be used to it's full potential!


----------



## davidralph (Aug 16, 2011)

Derelict-UK said:


> I pretty much foresee the Olympic 2012 village being mostly abandoned by 2015, I very much doubt most of it will still be used to it's full potential!



Yeah that's always the worry. You'd hope that some lessons had been learned from the Millenium Dome debacle, but I won't hold my breath. I think the London bid was essentially based on avoiding having a load of post-games white elephants like in Athens, hence why venues such as Lords and Wimbledon are being used. Worst case scenario - there'll be new derelict places out there to explore!


----------

